# Newbye Postfix question about virtual mailbox



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all,
i've configured postfix to act as smtp server ... 
the mailbox are all virual.

and this is the related main.cf section 
   virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/virtual
   virtual_mailbox_maps = hash:/var/spool/virtual/vmailbox
   virtual_mailbox_domains = hash:/var/spool/virtual/vmaildomains  
   virtual_uid_maps = static:200
   virtual_gid_maps = static:200
   virtual_minimun_uid = 200
   virtual_mailbox_lock = dotlock

now, for some users i need to send a copy of every mail to a differend address (not local)
For ex. every mail for abuse@mydomain should be in the abuse@mydomain.com mailbox AND myprivateaccount@gmail.com

Is there anyone can help me ?

TIA


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Zeus said:


> Hi all,
> i've configured postfix to act as smtp server ...
> the mailbox are all virual.
> 
> ...


If you have a Cpanel server you can do this via your server.
go to www.cpanel.com for more info. If you dont have Cpanel. Im sorry, I dont know.


----------

